# Plug-in Tea Lights?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone know where to get "plugin tea lights?"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It probably wouldn't be that difficult to hack battery powered ones to be able to work off of a walwart. They have battery powered ones that can be recharged if you need them in a more remote site (no power outlet).
I took a quick look on line and didn't see any non electric powered lights, but you might consider just using a string of twinkle lights and either make your own or use the shells from the battery operated versions.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Im going to see if I can make some. I just didnt want to reinvent the wheel if i didnt need to. The rechargeable ones are super expensive.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Fontgeek is right.

What exactly do you need them for? Does it have to be the entire tealight or just the flickering LED?


----------

